# Catfisherman's Paradise 2 "Good or Bad"?



## SkipnRox (May 29, 2011)

Im talking strickly of the one in Camden Ohio on Hoel Rd


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of the SW Ohio catfish folks on here do not fish in payponds like myself so do not be suprised if you do not get many replys. 
Good Luck
Salmonid


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Play nice children. The guy just ask a question. If you don't like the question or want to post something to start problems, why not just ignore it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry Dale, I remedied my original reply so we can all play nice in the sand box. It was a weak moment..LOL
Salmonid


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

My bro bought a pay-to-fish place, now it's private and boy are there some monster fish in those lakes!!! Channals,perch,gills,bass(6lbs+), crappies......it's been private for five years....


----------

